
Is Salt Bad? A Prison Study May Hold the Answer - Fins
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/05/is-salt-actually-bad-for-you/560468/?single_page=true
======
Fjolsvith
And, they sell salt on the prison commissary. Very common sight to see inmates
bring their salt shaker to dinner.

